# 90 degree PCI-e Power cables



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2016)

Is anyone aware of a 90 degree pci-e plug. Adapter or custom I don't have room for the wires coming out of the card


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 20, 2016)

You mean PCI-E Riser?

Like this?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> You mean PCI-E Riser?
> 
> Like this?


No, I think he means like the SATA cables that have one end bent for attachment to HDD or SSD.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 20, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> No, I think he means like the SATA cables that have one end bent for attachment to HDD or SSD.



Jester ain't that drunk to mix pcie and sata


----------



## RCoon (Jan 20, 2016)

Right angled PCI-E *Power connector*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-8-pin...-with-low-profile-4-Made-In-USA-/251029888932


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 20, 2016)

RCoon said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-8-pin...-with-low-profile-4-Made-In-USA-/251029888932



* Made In USA *


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 20, 2016)

like this
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FEGXXY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2016)

OK I'm tired power cables for my card. Two six pin


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Jester ain't that drunk to mix pcie and sata



No no, I'm talking about 90 degree angled like SATA cables are.  Personally, I've never seen any PCIe power cables like that.

Edit:  Ahhhh, good find @RCoon!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2016)

They have some short ones on e bay but I want 90 degree. I'm not even sure if they can be made


----------



## RCoon (Jan 20, 2016)

Jetster said:


> OK I'm tired power cables for my card. Two six pin



http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...gree.TRS0&_nkw=PCI-E+6+pin+90+degree&_sacat=0

eBay is your best bet tbh. 99% are probably going to be home-made.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 20, 2016)

perhaps you meant this in your "drunken state"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-8-pin...-with-low-profile-4-Made-In-USA-/251029888932


----------



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2016)

Yea don't like them. I was hoping for some molded ones like a sata plug. I might have to go with that


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 20, 2016)

Have not seen angled 6pin molex connectors as such too. Usually the PCB has the straight or angled female connector.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2016)

Trying to shove a big card in a small case


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Have not seen angled 6pin molex connectors as such too. Usually the PCB has the straight or angled female connector.



Yeah, you're right.  I just knew what he wanted because about a month ago someone was looking for the same thing, and he kind of received a hard time from some members.  The best solution for him was to end up getting a wider case.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 20, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, you're right.  I just knew what he wanted because about a month ago someone was looking for the same thing, and he kind of received a hard time from some members.  The best solution for him was to end up getting a wider case.



Yea it is like getting on trousers from the head... Mr. Bean style... Such tasks then need a hardmod. Either replace the connector or solder the wires directly to the card atop the connector pins.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> The best solution for him was to end up getting a wider case.


No

You watch me make it work


----------



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2016)

You know if the power came out the end like it use to it would work I'll post some pictures later


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 20, 2016)

Your only solution...


----------



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2016)

As fun as that sounds to do. I don't think I need to. I think the short one might do it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 20, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Trying to shove a big card in a small case



You need to consult ""DR Bodge""


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2016)

this thread was a wreck from start to finish. looking forward to pics of the setup working, and then bursting into flame or something.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 20, 2016)

I would think that a 90 degree plug would end up being taller than a straight plug.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)

Can you get your hands on some newer ribbon style PCI-GPU power cables?  That's what I use, and they are easy to loop back over or under the GPU, without having to resort to some dodgily-made cables.  Thus they only stick out from GPU as far as a 90 connector head probably would.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 20, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Your only solution...



Was about to mention that myself although a bit more brute force than even the shaved down extension cable


----------



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Can you get your hands on some newer ribbon style PCI-GPU power cables?  That's what I use, and they are easy to loop back over or under the GPU, without having to resort to some dodgily-made cables.  Thus they only stick out from GPU as far as a 90 connector head probably would.



That's what I have now. I can actually get the side on but it will stress the connection


----------



## Disparia (Jan 20, 2016)

With the proliferation of 3D printers I'm surprised a design file hasn't been created and posted yet 

Or, maybe don't use a connector at all, kinda. Take a connector and drill it out a bit so that the wires are able to pass through. Feed the wires through in the correct order then directly to the video card. The connector will keep the order if you ever need to unplug. The bend should be able to start about 1/2" closer to the card then.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2016)

Well I promised some porn so here


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 22, 2016)

Another solution perhaps - if you have an angled piece of hard material that you can push a PCIE cable set through, you can make your own angled cable. All it would take is remove the PCI plug on one end of the cable and refitting it after pushing the cables through that angled bit. You can then glue the whole thing together and boom, ghetto modded.

Advantage there is that the cables stay in place, just bending them and doing that every time you make changes to the system will wear out the cables, and with this solution you only bend it once and fixate it.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 23, 2016)

Warm up the cables around connector with a hair dryer and bend them as much as you can.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 25, 2016)

Well that's better 












http://www.ebay.com/itm/262205765866?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 25, 2016)

looks like somebody took a dremel to a std peg connector


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 11, 2016)

*Kåre Hege*
Question which end do you Plug in to Frankenstein this Zombie Resurected Thread


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 12, 2016)

gj bumping a 6 month old thread


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2016)

ugh. it was relevant, almost helpful - but against the rules.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 12, 2016)

Mussels said:


> ugh. it was relevant, almost helpful - but against the rules.



Silly rule, more so in this case.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Silly rule, more so in this case.



the username, email and website all matched up - it WAS unauthorised advertising.

this is one of those cases if they try and appeal and ask permission they'd probably be allowed... but by advertising before checking, they broke the rules.


----------



## Hockster (Nov 12, 2016)

In case anyone else is looking for something less Frankenstein, http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=600-PL-2816-LR


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 12, 2016)

30 dollars for a hunk of plastic containing two potmetal bars
fuck off evga


----------



## hapkiman (Nov 13, 2016)

EVGA Powerlink?

http://www.evga.com/articles/01051/evga-powerlink/


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 13, 2016)

I won't even pay the 10 dollar shipping for powerlink
its not worth it


----------



## eric418 (May 28, 2017)

Advertising link removed -Mussels


----------



## dorsetknob (May 28, 2017)

eric418 said:


> It is available at PCIE 90 Degree Angle Low Profile 8-Pin 6-Pin Connector Extension Cable


Looks like the Cheap home made crap available from EBAY

And they want $10 for that


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 28, 2017)

i would like to try these ...my only reservation about whether i like them or not is that they look to be Very "much". theres a lot of plastic there. you'd also be limited to which GPU's this would work with if you wanted to maintain esthetic's & air flow


----------



## dorsetknob (May 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i would like to try these


 Proper job


----------



## Aquinus (May 28, 2017)

Holy thread-necro Batman!


----------



## FireFox (May 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i would like to try these ...my only reservation about whether i like them or not is that they look to be Very "much". theres a lot of plastic there. you'd also be limited to which GPU's this would work with if you wanted to maintain esthetic's & air flow



So far as i know was EVGA the first manufacturer who invented that adapter,  or am i wrong





Btw, this one it's compatible with 1070/1080/1080ti


----------



## VladTepes (Sep 17, 2017)

I will, if I may, bump this again.

I have this same or at least very similar problem BUT it is worse... less clearance than the OP had.
The ITX format 1070 card I have has about 5mm clearance between the plug and side of the case

That's plug NOT cables - they make it impossible !

The ONLY solution that would work for me is a right-angled plug.

If someone could point me to where I could buy one of those I'd be very appreciative !  





and another angle


----------



## Outback Bronze (Sep 17, 2017)

Why cant video card manufacturers make the power inputs at the end of the cards?

It would look sooooo much cleaner (power cable wise) than the shit they put out currently!

I cant stand seeing power cables running to my video cards the way they have designed them atm..

The Red arrow in the picture below is when the card is long enough to go past the motherboard for a much cleaner look. The way cases are designed theses days, the cables would just slip through the chassis holes and straight into the card no??

e.g:


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2017)

Outback Bronze said:


> Why cant video card manufacturers make the power inputs at the end of the cards?
> 
> View attachment 92143



Could it partly be for easier maintenance the way it is?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 17, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Could it partly be for easier maintenance the way it is?


Seems more accessible on the top middle/back of the card as they are, but I would be willing to give up the easy access in favor of out of sigh ast @Outback Bronze suggests in the above post.


----------



## VladTepes (Sep 17, 2017)

So... no-one has found any 90 degree plugs then ?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 18, 2017)

https://kareonkables.com/t/90-degree-angle-adapters


----------



## londiste (Sep 18, 2017)

Outback Bronze said:


> Why cant video card manufacturers make the power inputs at the end of the cards?


compatibility issues with card length and cases.
much simpler and easier to state the card length with no needed (and potentially variable) wiring space.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2017)

someone just needs to make PCI-E extension cables without the honking massive chunk of plastic on the end, right angle or not.


----------



## VladTepes (Sep 18, 2017)

Mr.Scott said:


> https://kareonkables.com/t/90-degree-angle-adapters



Thank you Mr Scott.
In thanks you may have Uhura for 30 minutes....


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 18, 2017)

Mr.Scott said:


> https://kareonkables.com/t/90-degree-angle-adapters


Google is god damn amazing when you use it, isnt it?


----------



## R00kie (Sep 18, 2017)

https://www.evga.com/articles/01051/evga-powerlink/


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 18, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Google is god damn amazing when you use it, isnt it?


Sometimes. 
I've actually ordered from here before though. They will make what ever you want in any color you want. Fast too.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 18, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> https://www.evga.com/articles/01051/evga-powerlink/


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/90-degree-pci-e-power-cables.219390/page-2#post-3553407
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/90-degree-pci-e-power-cables.219390/page-2#post-3553865
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/90-degree-pci-e-power-cables.219390/page-2#post-3666258
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/90-degree-pci-e-power-cables.219390/page-2#post-3666284

Wow...5 times...by 5 different people...in the same 3 page thread. That's got to be a record.


----------



## R00kie (Sep 18, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/90-degree-pci-e-power-cables.219390/page-2#post-3553407
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/90-degree-pci-e-power-cables.219390/page-2#post-3553865
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/90-degree-pci-e-power-cables.219390/page-2#post-3666258
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/90-degree-pci-e-power-cables.219390/page-2#post-3666284
> ...


Won't miss it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 18, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/90-degree-pci-e-power-cables.219390/page-2#post-3553407
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/90-degree-pci-e-power-cables.219390/page-2#post-3553865
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/90-degree-pci-e-power-cables.219390/page-2#post-3666258
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/90-degree-pci-e-power-cables.219390/page-2#post-3666284
> ...



looks like My (apparently a link was posted b4 mine was ) idea was SO good it had to be repeated. *this is why i post pics, it helps reduce repeat suggestions*




personally id go with right angle standard plugs, as the item i posted is a tad bulky imo


----------

